# Stan Van Gundy shows off ball-handling skills (video)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Video here: http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_magic/2011/08/stan-van-gundy-shows-off-ball-handling-skills-video.html

I'm impressed!


----------



## M.V.W. (Apr 2, 2011)

Basel said:


> Video here: http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_magic/2011/08/stan-van-gundy-shows-off-ball-handling-skills-video.html
> 
> *I'm impressed!*


Yea, not bad!


----------

